# Video Phone App's



## Arjai (May 27, 2019)

I am looking for a specific use, so far google searches and such have not shown me what I need.

Scenario, I am talking with a contractor. He is trying to describe a situation. While talking to him I want to view his live camera feed of the object in question. So, he is in the corner, the camera feed is on screen.

I have a need for it to be cross platform, Android, iOS and PC.

I would like to conference call up to 3-5 people, each being able to see the same camera feed.

Anyone know the app name that can do this?

Thanks, in advance, for any and all help with this. I have never used a phone app for Video calling so, you're talking to a noob, as far as that is concerned. Be nice!


----------



## flmatter (May 27, 2019)

Google Duo, WhatsApp, oovoo  come to mind. I know Google Duo and WHatsApp are cross platform. Not sure on oovoo, or if it is still around. WhatsApp can do group video.  Others here may have better ideas.


----------

